# [Problem] *** [Cool Edit 2.0 Pro]



## Keule (19. Oktober 2002)

also ich möchte 2 lieder zusammenmixen sprich das eine lied auf der einen tonspur das andere auf der anderen .. bisher hat es ja g-klappt aber nu ist der untere track ar*** leise .. was habe ich nur falsch gemacht?

schnell, hilf mich, lan


----------



## Zorck (6. November 2002)

hast du mal gekuckt, ob das Lied, welches zu leise ist, an sich zu leise ist. Es gibt doch eine option mit der du die Amplitude auf 100% setzen - also lauter machen kannst.
Vielleicht liegt es daran?!?


----------



## Keule (7. November 2002)

ne das lied ist laut genug


----------



## DieGrando (14. Januar 2007)

Also wenn du die Lieder oder eins der Lieder davon selber gemacht hast kann es sein das du eins davon leiser als das andere Produziert hast.


Und wenn die Lieder nicht von dir sind kann ich nicht viel sagen aber das mit dehn 100% ist schon richtig mann kann jede Einzelne Spur einstellen oder das mit der Amplitude Einstellung bearbeiten.


So mach ich das auch immer und das geht.


----------

